# New Decals before the plow gets tucked away



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

I just put these on, then wrapped the plow up and tucked it away for the season. I know they wont last once plowing but I bought a back up set, LOL :laughing:


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

ken.... your rig smitten's me! it's Beautiful. Decal looks real good too. hows the 6'9'' ... too small? just right? would you go with the 7'6'' next time?


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

I love the 6'-9", It works great. Dealer would never recommended the 7-6 for my jeep I dont think due to weight. I added the snow defelctor and its much better keep the snow from not going over the top in deep storms. It does however once in a while in deep snow start to ride up, I guess just not heavy enough to stay down. But its not really a big issue for most storms and the dig deep storms I maintain pretty well so itsa never really to deep for me. Thanks for the compliments!!


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm selling my dodge to get another Jeep. I'll be putting a sd or ht fisher on it. I'll keep ya posted.... it's bout that time to throw the plow in storage and take the doors off....
Jeep = money in the winter.... fun in the summer


----------

